# Just got back from the vets with...



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Bracken.

To find out his test results. He was positive for ring worm!

Good thing is, what I've been doing has helped him, and now the very red angry wound that was there, is now just a pale bald spot! Vet said it's clearing on it's own :thumbup1:

If it comes back, or he's itching more than usual, I have to take him back in 2 weeks, but fingers crossed it'll go and he'll be fine


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww get well soon Bracken


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

That's good news :thumbup1:

Get well soon Bracken


----------

